# A straight wrist slingshot



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I designed and made this one for the express purpose of keeping my wrist straight. You will notice in the pictures that when I have it ready to draw my wrist is straight and my thumb and forefinger are pointing toward the target. This takes all the strain out of my wrist and I hold it much like I hold my recurve. I had to have the forks square with me because I am a TTF freak. The pressure from the sling is almost straight back into my palm. It took a few shots to get used to the shape. But after handling it for a short time it is preforming above expectations and no wrist strain at all. This one was cut from a 1 3/4 inch piece of maple.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Very cool concept. The side view almost looks like someone on their knees worshipping.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great design!


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Great peice


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks very comfy!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I like it. I would love to give it a try.


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Very cool design and looks like it would be very comfortable to hold.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

I. Agree


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Innovative


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

love the praying mantis


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I like it too. Conforms right to the hand. An ultra ergo design. I would likely hold it backwards.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> I like it too. Conforms right to the hand. An ultra ergo design. I would likely hold it backwards.


You'd hold it upside down and shoot a single band off the handle.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Without hesitation I bet that design is very comfortable WS. in natural forks I have found only a single curve would be wonderful to find one with the two curveslol!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I like it a lot Roger. Been thinking about something along the same lines myself.... a G10 handle area with aluminum forks, then bend the forks back a little to present a square sight picture when the hand is canted a bit forward.
Got the idea while watching my son shoot... he always points forward, which really relieves a lot of wrist pressure and I thought it'd be kind of cool to incorporate his shooting style with my preferred sight picture, and see how that goes.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> I like it a lot Roger. Been thinking about something along the same lines myself.... a G10 handle area with aluminum forks, then bend the forks back a little to present a square sight picture when the hand is canted a bit forward.
> Got the idea while watching my son shoot... he always points forward, which really relieves a lot of wrist pressure and I thought it'd be kind of cool to incorporate his shooting style with my preferred sight picture, and see how that goes.


Bill this idea seems to work better with OTT forks. Maybe if I had extended the forks a little more it would have worked better for me. But that is a catch 22 if I had extened them to much I would be back to leverage on my wrist. I am putting that one in the bin of what was I thinking of and start again. Thats the fun of it for me. My next one is going to be designed around the concept of three presure points forfinger, thumb and little finger.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have been working on a very similar design for the last few months and have hinted at it by name "The Hare Splitter". I will get some video and photos up soon. I really like the curvarture you have added to the handle.

My particular design incorporates the three pressure points you mentioned and it works like magic!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I see a beautiful design, innovative. Good work.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I have been working on a very similar design for the last few months and have hinted at it by name "The Hare Splitter". I will get some video and photos up soon. I really like the curvarture you have added to the handle.
> 
> My particular design incorporates the three pressure points you mentioned and it works like magic!


Sounds interesting Nathan will be a treat to see what you've come up with!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> I like it a lot Roger. Been thinking about something along the same lines myself.... a G10 handle area with aluminum forks, then bend the forks back a little to present a square sight picture when the hand is canted a bit forward.
> Got the idea while watching my son shoot... he always points forward, which really relieves a lot of wrist pressure and I thought it'd be kind of cool to incorporate his shooting style with my preferred sight picture, and see how that goes.


Bill I revisited the inline fork and made a discovery that changed the way it shoots. I put my thumb up on the bottom fork right under the band and it made the slingshot stable. I was trying to hold it to far back. Now it's a real can killer. Just that simple adjustment made it work


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Roger, it's actually amazing you mentioning that way of holding, with the thumb on the bottom... I had made one that uses that type of hold as well... here's one of the prototypes:









Feel free to use the design and concept... this one is in a style I don't think would be all that saleable... a little to radical looking for most people, even though it does shoot really nice!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool design


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

I like that design very much. Sounds like a good concept. Looks very comfortable to hold.


----------

